# Cleaning Rust - Brasso etc.



## ccozic

Cleaning my rusted rim, I used 3 different products in equal amounts: Brasso, Mr. Metal, and CLR (ranked from best to worst). CLR may be good for calcium & lime, but a failure for rust. Mr. Metal removed about 50-60 percent of the rust. Brasso performed the best. It did not remove all the rust, but I will tackle the rest with aluminum or steel wool. Brasso is fairly inexpensive and easily available; I got mine at Smart & Final.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/ccozic/7189848520/in/photostream


----------



## jpromo

I love my oxalic acid bath for the heavy stuff. Hit it with a brass brush to loosen it up and then let it sit overnight.

For lighter stuff, or after the oxy acid, I love Mother's chrome polish on 0000 steel wool. I bring back a lot of eyesores that way


----------



## mkeller234

Distilled white vinegar works great!  Very similar to oxalic acid, without as many precautions.


----------



## abe lugo

*I used turtle wax chrome*

Turtle Wax Chrome cleaner and 00 Fine Brass wool did it for me.


----------

